# Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

						Der in seiner Klobigkeit an alte Videospiele erinnernde Cybertruck von Tesla könnte in Europa und insbesondere Deutschland gar nicht erst zugelassen werden, glaubt ein TÜV-Experte. Insassen und Passanten seien nicht gut genug geschützt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*


----------



## Banana-GO (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Was??? Keine Zulassung? Und was ist mit meinem Bobby Car?


----------



## crow2077 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Da fällt mir gerade dazu ein ....
Der Film Werner :  Der Tüv was isn das ein Wurstblinker ^^


----------



## Bonja_Banana (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Wieso ist unter der News ein Video von ETS2 ?


----------



## gangville (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Das zeigt wieder, dass in den USA ein Leben als Selbstständiger wesentlich einfacher ist. 
Man kann sogar seine Firma in einer Garage melden.


----------



## Ganjafield (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Typisch deutsch.....
Hautpsache die Motorhaube ist weich wenn man von einem deutschen SUV überrollt wird.
Mal davon abgesehen das man die Steifigkeit der Front sicher auch anpassen könnte.


----------



## hugo-03 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

ich denke nicht das diese Auto für Europa gedacht ist, sondern wie andere Pick up auch eher für USA & Australien 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulli007 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Ich bin sicher der wird in den USA auch nicht so zugelassen so wie er ist.
Aktuell hat er bloß eine Prototyp Zulassung die es auch bei uns erlauben würde um ihn so zu testen, für eine reguläre Zulassung reicht es aber dann doch nicht.


----------



## BoMbY (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Dieser Mensch kann kein Experte sein, sonst hätte er lieber seinen Mund gehalten.


----------



## Lexx (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Irgendwas versteht man am Wort "Prototyp" nicht.

Oder will es nicht verstehen, weil es geht ja gegen Elon Musk.
(Dem Donald Trump-Watschenbaum der Hochtechnologie.)


----------



## P2063 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



gangville schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder, dass in den USA ein Leben als Selbstständiger wesentlich einfacher ist.
> Man kann sogar seine Firma in einer Garage melden.



was hat das mit der Zulassung des Cybertrucks zu tun? Hier kannst du auch ein Gewerbe an deiner Wohnadresse anmelden und bloß weil die USA dieses Self-Certification System haben, heißt das nicht, dass sie deswegen keine Standards einhalten müssten.

"The  vehicle  can  be  registered  and  sold  based  on  the  manufacturer’s  self-certification declaration.  However,  the  government  agency  may  test  production  vehicles  to  verify compliance to the requirements"


----------



## Downsampler (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

 Die bauen seit 20 Jahren Autos und haben den Blinker und den Scheibenwischer vergessen.


----------



## Bluebird (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch.....
> Hautpsache die Motorhaube ist weich wenn man von einem deutschen SUV überrollt wird.
> Mal davon abgesehen das man die Steifigkeit der Front sicher auch anpassen könnte.


Sag mal was hast du denn bitte geraucht ? wenn du mal von so einer eckigen Panzer Kiste angefahren wirst will ich dich mal erleben !
Dazu ist das in denn USA sache der Bundesstaaten und die sind zum Teil schlimmer als die EU von Deutschland war hier ja nicht mal die Rede ...


----------



## Hackman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Da wird sich Elon durch gezielte Lobbyarbeit schon durchmogeln! Z.B. eine Fabrik in Berlin bauen oder doch nicht bauen *hust*


----------



## Echo321 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch.....
> Hautpsache die Motorhaube ist weich wenn man von einem deutschen SUV überrollt wird.
> Mal davon abgesehen das man die Steifigkeit der Front sicher auch anpassen könnte.



Wir haben in Sachen Sicherheit einen höheren Standard als die USA .. und das ist nun schlimm weil .. ?


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Abwarten


----------



## Casurin (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Die Regulierungen die eine Zulassung hier verhindern haben durchaus ihren Sinn.
Man hat heute bei einem Unfall mit einem Fußgänger bei 40 km/h weit aus weniger Todesfälle und schwerverletzte als noch vor 20 Jahren - da hat sich viel getan.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Hackman schrieb:


> Da wird sich Elon durch gezielte Lobbyarbeit schon durchmogeln! Z.B. eine Fabrik in Berlin bauen oder doch nicht bauen *hust*



Er müsste schon noch in ein paar weitere EU-Hauptstädten ziemlich große Fabriken bauen, wenn er die europäischen Zulassungsrichtlinien ändern will. Im Gegensatz zu ein paar mondsüchtigen Scheinwerfern gibt es bei dieser Grundformgebung wenig rumzudeuten, da verstößt offensichtlich gegen herrschende Gesetze und das gängige Verfahren in der EU ist es, sich die Gesetze maßschneidern zu lassen, nicht sich durch sie hindurch zu mogeln. Um gegen die erfahrenen Experten von VW, BMW, Mercedes, PSA und Fiat zu bestehen, braucht es aber mehr als einen kalifornischen Power-Bank-Händler.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Sag mal was hast du denn bitte geraucht ? wenn du mal von so einer eckigen Panzer Kiste angefahren wirst will ich dich mal erleben !
> Dazu ist das in denn USA sache der Bundesstaaten und die sind zum Teil schlimmer als die EU von Deutschland war hier ja nicht mal die Rede ...



mmm oder eher andersrum?
Das Ding soll praktisch keine Knautschzone haben.

Finde ich irgendwie schade sollte das nicht klappen.
Irgendwie hat mir der Rittersport-SUV gefallen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Hierzulande brauchen Tretroller Nummernschild mit Blinker, in Berlin dürfen Gebäude nicht höher sein als 6 Stockwerke aber Hauptsache es gibt Kirchensteuer-Rasterfahndung und GEZ. 
Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen, bitter weiter laufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

Da das Teil eh als LKW laufen wird hier spielen Crashtests ne ganz andere Rolle.. zumal Europa nicht der Zielmarkt ist.


----------



## empy (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da das Teil eh als LKW laufen wird hier spielen Crashtests ne ganz andere Rolle.. zumal Europa nicht der Zielmarkt ist.



D.h. als Cybertruckfahrer kann man im Titty Twister trinken? Wird mal Zeit, dass jemand die wichtigen Fragen stellt!


----------



## P2063 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Die bauen seit 20 Jahren Autos und haben den Blinker und den Scheibenwischer vergessen.



warum scheiben wischen, wenn man sie lasern kann? https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Cybe...Cybertruck-mit-Laser-Scheibenwischer-1338314/

und Blinker dürften sich zumindest am Heck erübrigen, da können die Amis schließlich einfach die Bremsleuchten verwenden. Für die Front bietet sich an einfach ein paar entsprechende LEDs zu verwenden.

aber das ist alles nur Spekulation über ein Vorserienfahrzeug


----------



## INU.ID (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Cybertruck von Tesla: In Europa keine Zulassung möglich, sagt Experte*

*Ich habe mal etwas Spam/OT entfernt. Bitte wenigstens halbwegs beim Thema bleiben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------

